# BSA BlueBird 1978



## supper15fiets (Feb 27, 2007)

hi,
any one interested in a race bicycle frome 1978 ( BSA BlueBird )
22/23 inch frame ? ( 57 cm )

Rims ; schothorst
brakes ; Weinmann
speed ( 10 ) Huret
originele tires
i am from the netherlands , shipping is not a problem , have paypal
mail me if you are interested ronaldv@pluspoint.com


----------

